# How far can you squirt your milk?



## Synchro246

Go somewhere where you have at least 10 or 20 feet to work with and somewhere where you'll be able to see you milk hit a surface (tile, driveway, deck, dry dirt, etc) then SQUIRT YOUR Milk as far as you can. Then take a rough measure and report back.


----------



## MysteryMama

who the hell can squirt breastmilk 20ft?


----------



## cottonwood

Mine dribbles. Seriously. It's a good thing it doesn't correlate with ability to breastfeed an infant.


----------



## veggiekicks

Wimpy squirter here, lol. My mom used to laugh that she'd squirt my dad across the room when she was nursing me. I guess I don't have her squirting gene!


----------



## blsilva

When my little one's been attached all day, I can barely get out a drizzle, but when he's skipped a regular nursing time, I can get it all the way across my kitchen- nearly 10 feet!


----------



## quirkylayne

.


----------



## momto l&a

When I have a let down it can shoot about 4 feet on it very own.









Never tried squirting it


----------



## Past_VNE

I just squirted about 6 feet. When I'm fuller, I can squirt about 10. It was only a few occasions where I got close to 15.

DH and I mess around with my squirting abilities regularly. For the poll, I chose 5-10.


----------



## lunasmommy

I wanna know who said 20+!!!!


----------



## Sharondio

::: waves to the pervs :::


----------



## naysa49

I am so glad to know I am not the only mama out there that squirts!!







He-He.







: I sometimes call my boobies my squirt guns. Ha-ha. I will sometimes squirt my hubby and toddler







:


----------



## coobabysmom

i'm jealous of your superpowers!









just a trickler here


----------



## kriskriskris

: Only here on MDC would I find a topic like this... As for my squirting abilities only once have I been able to squirt more then 15-20 feet and that is because I was REALLY late with a feeding. I have hyperlactation/overabundant milk supply and if I go to long without a my little one nursing not only do I leak but when she does start nursing its (my other boob) starts squirting everywhere... my husband and I laugh at all the places we find dried breast milk later...


----------



## Shirelle

Squirter here, too







I don't quite have the distance that I used to....my milk used to squirt out to past my feet all on it's own. I'm at about three feet now. Oh, and btw, thank you for asking


----------



## Synchro246

My husband got in the car once (passenger side) and said "hon, are these round spots on the winsheild and my door milk?"
"Yes" I say
He couldn't figure out why there was milk spattered all over the car.
I had to squirt a friend once while I was driving. A bee stung her and it was the only thing with healing powers we had at the time








There is dried milk everywhere.
I like how it like develops over a few months and becomes more distinct.


----------



## kriskriskris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246*
There is dried milk everywhere.
I like how it like develops over a few months and becomes more distinct.

HaHa... I thought I was the only one...


----------



## mika85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharondio*
::: waves to the pervs :::

















BWAA-HAHA!!!









Hmmmm...I'll hafta get back to y'all on that one. I never tried squirting. I know its silly but I hate to feel like I'm wasting milk!







Awesome thread, tho BTW!


----------



## Llyra

Hey, I don't have any milk right now, but this poll was fun and I wanted to join, so I answered based on what I know I could do in the past. I could only squirt about 6 inches or maybe 8, that's it. I don't know why; I had plenty of milk but no ooomph behind it, kwim?


----------



## GooeyRN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naysa49*
I am so glad to know I am not the only mama out there that squirts!!







He-He.







: I sometimes call my boobies my squirt guns. Ha-ha. I will sometimes squirt my hubby and toddler







:

I threaten dh that I am going to "shoot" him, while holding a breast in my hand. He always get a laugh out of it. Sometimes I do "shoot" him if he isn't wearing good clothes.

I voted 5-10 feet. If I am especially full, I can squirt past 10 feet.









I thought I was the only weirdo that did that.


----------



## josybear

4 months before ds was born i suddenly gained the ability to squirt across a room - it made bathtime SO much fun!


----------



## Tine

OK, now I have to try this tonight. My DH, DS, and DD will get a kick out of it for sure. Friday night entertainment! We've sunk to a new low: milk-squirting!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

The things you do to fit in! lol
I just found out that I can get 10 feet 7 inches on half empty in like 6 different directions! Now I want to save up on one side and see how far I can go! You'll probably hear back from me later, hahaha I'm getting such a kick out of this, plus now I have milk to clean off the walls floor and counter hahaha


----------



## Mommyof2Bs

not a squirter here - i'm jealous of y'all's talents!!







mine just drips, drips, drips....


----------



## jlwagner

I have to say that, much to my husband's dismay, I love using my boobies as squirt guns.


----------



## Lizzo

Well.....not too far anymore...BUT back in the day, I could get it REALLY far! In fact...my breasts produced(still do) A LOT of milk and it was uncomortable waking up to rocks on my chest, even when DS nursed frequently at night or driving in the car...so our house had lots of milk splatters everywhere. Windows, mirrors...headboards, the back seats of the car....


----------



## Synchro246

When I was idlely squirting milk in the living room one day my husband just said "you get mad at me when I accidently spill food, yet you get milk all over the living room"

Maybe I am marking my territory.


----------



## sewmom

My supersoakers can squirt 10-15 feet if I am really full, otherwise about 10 feet. I am always spraying the bathroom mirror in the morning.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I dribble mostly









love and peace.


----------



## MamaFern

never measured per say but ive been known to squirt across the room.. ive even hit a stranger in public once. it was so funny.







:
and my good friend and i had a milk fight when our babies were tiny.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

You asked the question I was always afraid to ask







I answerd 5-10ft when I get bored in the bathroom taking a bath I will see how far I can squirt it







:


----------



## fierymyst

I no longer have the ability to squirt but was quite the competitor at the time!! I'd latch a girl on and the other side would shoot all over the room! Never measured though!

I did have a friend who was bf in a restaurant and her son got distracted and looked away and she shot milk across the restaurant and it hit a window over this couple. She quickly looked away and we laughed about it later. Not sure if that couple ever knew what almost hit them!!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

We went out to a fare well party Friday night and after a few drinks I was telling some friends about this thread. Needless to say I was quite full since I'd been drinking a while so us girls all moved into the house for some drunken entertainment, we had a blast. Anyways I got up to just a little over 16 feet, and my competator blew me out of the water with 22 feet 3 inchs! Thanks so much for the great time, I haven't laughed so hard in a while.


----------



## North_Of_60

You're braver then I Chrissy. I hope this isn't too off topic, but do you hire someone to watch the babe for the night? Your daughter is 7 weeks, or 10 weeks? I'd love a night out with the girls (DD is 6 months old), but I could never trust myself to parent her properly if I was drunk, and neither of is ready to leave her with someone for the night (even in the same house!).


----------



## ChelseaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlwagner*
I have to say that, much to my husband's dismay, I love using my boobies as squirt guns.









me too! I randomly squirt Dh during nursing sessions occasionally - just cuz I know it irks him









My mom told me she used to secretly squirt my dad and his friends (in the 70's) when they were partying and all spaced out from smoking a lot of pot - she said they would get all confused and not know where the moisture was coming from..









And my girl and I have made a game of it - she stands in front of me and I squirt her in the face and she laughs and thinks it is so much fun









I voted for 5-10 feet - but mine is like a fine mist - it goes in way too many directions to get any kind of distance from it...

fun thread!


----------



## Destinye

LOL thats the funniest poll I have seen in a long time!


----------



## CalebsMama05

I mostly dribble...I think when i'm pumping it squirts but just into the horn so not sure what the distance would be. when I am in the bathtub and ds wants a snack and i letdown in the opposite boob it just dribbles. I will try out the pump thing tho and report back.


----------



## Primigravida

Special........
_Very_ special.


----------



## mamajama

No longer nursing. But if memory serves, it was about 5-10 feet.


----------



## mamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Primigravida*
Special........
_Very_ special.

Whaddya mean Primi?


----------



## mezzaluna

oo, i'm jealous... i've never been able to even handexpress a drop except once when i was coming down with a plugged duct because ds at 6 months old had refused to nurse for 8 hours. i was so desperate to express i went in the shower and tried for ages and got a few little drops...

luckily, as a PP said, no correlation with supply, my DS is one of those 99th percentile for weight babies!


----------



## Shell_Ell

Ha, I *know* I'm not the only one who actually attempted this before posting.

About 2 feet on the left and a little less on the right.


----------

